# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  سنن مهجورة في رمضان - الشيخ الألباني

## سارة بنت محمد

وصلني على البريد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يسر إخوانكم بموقع شبكة الإمام الآجري
أن يقدموا لكم بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
شريط حصري لأول مرة ينشر على الشبكة بعنوان

السنن المهجورة في رمضان

:لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحدث
محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله


لتحميل المادة صوتيًا: *http://goo.gl/Mpqfd* لتحميل المادة مفرَّغةً: 
*http://goo.gl/bnwTY* وفِّق الله الجميع 


المصدر:
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20174

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليك
لا أدري لِم لا تفتح الروابط عندي!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الروابط تنزيل مباشر جربي وسيفتح إن شاء الله

في البداية لم يفتح معي أيضا ثم وجدته يعمل 

حاولت أن آخذ نسخة مكتوبة أضعها في الصفحة لكن للأسف ملف بي دي إف طلعت النسخة هيروغليفي

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ سارة .. وجزاكِ خيراً كثيراً ..

قامت احدى الأخوات بتفريغ الشريط دون علم منها أن موقع شبكة الآجري قام بتفريغه 
فمن بعد اذن سارة سأقوم بوضعه هنا بشكل مباشر : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أي لجين الحبيبة
وهل نشر الخير يحتاج إذن سارة؟ بل تنشريه رغما عن سارة هذه 

كنت سأرفع الملف على المجلس مباشرة لكن كالمعتاد نسيت

وليت من نزل عندها الملف الصوتي ترفعه أيضا

----------


## لجين الندى

اذن أبدأ على بركة الله : ))
كنت أتمنى أن أقسم التفريغ على أجزاء حتى يسهل على الأخوات المتابعة ..
لكن لم يبقى على العشر الآواخر الا يومين .. وأخشى أن لا أتمكن من 
اكمال التفريغ خلال هذين اليومين لذلك سأنزله دفعة واحدة

----------


## لجين الندى

بِسمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ



السنن المهجورة في رمضان .. للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله
تفريغ الأخت " بهية صابرين "
جزاها الله خيراً .. ويسر أمرها



قال الشَّيخ الألبانيُّ -رحمه الله تعالى-:

يقول الله -تبارك وتعالى-في القرآن الكريم : ﴿كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ﴾.

في هذه الآية كما لايخفى على الحاضرين جميعا..نبّأ أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بما أنزل على نبيّه عليه الصلاة والسلام في هذه الآية أن الله فرض عليهم الصيام كما كان قد فرض مثله على من قبلنا من الأمم ، هذا أمرٌ معروف لدى كل المسلمين الّذين يقرأون هذه الآية الكريمة ويفهمون معناها جليًّا واضحا .ولكن الشيء الذي أريد أن اتحدث عنه شيء آخر قلّ ما يُتَنبَّه له أو قلّ من يَتنبّه له من عامة النّاس ألا وهو قوله تبارك وتعالى في آخر هذه الآية: "لعلّكم تتّقون "

فالله عزوجل جرت عادته مع عباده المؤمنين أنّه إذا أمرهم بأمر أو شرع لهم بفرضٍ ، جرت عادته أن يقتصر تبارك وتعالى على ذكر الأمر دون بيان الحكمة من ذلك لان الحكمة العامة من تكليف الله عزوجل لعباده هو أن يمتحنهم به ويظهر من يطيع منهم ومن يخالفهم ..ومن يخالفه تبارك وتعالى، ولكنه في هذه الآية ذكر شيئا غير معهود كثيرا في القرآن الكريم ألا وهو تعليل الأمر بالصيام بقوله تبارك وتعالى: "لعلّكم تتّقون " .فإذن الحكمة من فرضية الصيام على المؤمنين ليس هو فقط أن يمتنعوا عن الملذات والمباحات من الطّيّبات وإن كان هذا أمرًا واجبًا بالنّسبة لكلّ صائم ولكن ليس هذا المقصود فقط بهذا الصيام الذي ختم الله عزوجل أمره به بقوله تبارك وتعالى "لعلّكم تتقون " أي إن الحكمة من شرعية الصيام أن يزداد المسلم طاعةً لله تبارك وتعالى في شهر الصيام أكثر مما كان عليه قبله .ولقد صرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأوضح تمام الإيضاح هذه الحكمة الإلهية بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في صحيح البخاري أنّه قال عليه والصلاة والسلام :" مَنْ لَمْ يَدَعْ قَوْلَ اَلزُّورِ وَالْعَمَلَ بِهِ, فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ فِي أَنْ يَدَعَ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ ".من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به , فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ فِي أَنْ يَدَعَ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ أي إن الله عزوجل لم يقصد من فرضية الصيام الذي هو الإمساك في وقت محدود معروف لدى الجميع هو أن يمتنع هؤلاء الصّوّام من الطعام والشّراب فحسب وإنّما ينبغي أيضا أن يمتنعوا عن ما حرّم الله عزوجل من الذنوب والمعاصي ومن ذلك قول الزور والعمل به الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يؤكد الآية "لعلكم تتقون " أي تتقربون إلى الله عزوجل زيادة عن إمساككم عن الطعام والشراب أيضا أن تمسكوا عن المحرمات كالغيبة والنميمة والزور وشهادة الزور والكذب ونحو ذلك من الأخلاق المحرمة كما نعلم جميعا .

من أجل ذلك يجب أن يعلم المسلمون جميعا أن المفطرات للصائم ليست هي الأمور المادية فقط المعروفة إجمالاً في الطعام والشراب والجماع ، ليس هذا هو الصيام فقط .لذلك يفرّق ويقسم بعض العلماء المفطرات إلى قسمين، وهذا هو مقصدي من هذه الكلمة في هذه الآونة المباركة إن شاء الله لاسيّما وقد جرت عادة الخطباء والوُعَّاظ في شهر رمضان إذا تكلموا عن المفطرات للصيام إنما يتكلمون فقط عن المفطرات المادّية ممّا ذكرنا آنفا من الطعام والشراب والجماع .بينما ينبغي عليهم كناصحين ومذكّرين لعامّة المسلمين أن يدندنوا كثيرا وكثيرا جدا حول القسم الثاني من المفطرات ، ذلك لأنّ النّاس اعتادوا أن يفهموا أنّ الصّيام هو من النّوع الأول :الإمساك عن المفطرات المادية ولكن هناك مفطرات أخرى هي مفطرات نستطيع أن نسمّيها بالمفطّرات المعنوية .فقد سمعتم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام آنفا :" مَنْ لَمْ يَدَعْ قَوْلَ اَلزُّورِ وَالْعَمَلَ بِهِ, فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ فِي أَنْ يَدَعَ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ " لذلك ينبغي على كلّ صائم أن يلاحظ نفسه هل هو صائم فقط عن المفطرات المادية أم هو أيضا صائم عن المفطّرات المعنوية أي هل هو حسّن أخلاقه وحسّن سلوكه حينما دخل شهر رمضان المبارك ، إن كان كذلك فقد حقّق معنى قوله تبارك وتعالى في آخر الآية ﴿لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ﴾.أمّا من اقتصر في صيامه على الإمتناع عن الطعام والشراب وهو السّادر وماضي في أخلاقه تلك السّيّئة التي كان يمارسها قبل رمضان فليس هو الصيام المقصود من حكم شرع هذا الشهر المبارك الذي أشار ربّنا عزوجل إليه في قوله ﴿لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ﴾.

لذلك نحن ننصح ونذكّر إخواننا المسلمين بأن يتذكّروا هذا المفطّر الآخر المعنوى الذي قلّما يتحدّث عنه الوعّاظ والمرشدون فضلاً عن أن يكون عامة المسلمين على ذكرٍ وعلى تنبّهٍ بهذا النّوع من المفطّرات ألا وهي المفطّرات المعنويّة .

هذا الذي أردت أن أذكّر به إخواننا الحاضرين في هذا المجلس الطّيّب إن شاء الله حتّى يكون ذلك سببًا لهم في زيادة تقرّبهم إلى الله تبارك وتعالى في هذا الشهر المبارك شهر الصيام، الذي نرجو الله تبارك وتعالى أن يوفّقنا جميعا للقيام بحقّ هذا الشهر المبارك من الإمساك عن المفطّرات المادّيّة والمعنويّة .ثم بالإضافة إلى هذه الكلمة أرجو أن تنتبهوا لما سيُلقى عليكم من بعض الأمور الّتي أغفلها الجمهور من عامة المسلمين بل ومن خاصّتهم .



هناك حديث طالما أُهمل بسبب حديث آخر لم يستطع جماهير النّاس أن يجمعوا بينهما تطبيقًا وعملاً ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: "لاتزال أمّتي بخير ما عجّلوا الفطر وأخّروا السّحور " .فهنا أمران اثنان قد أُهملا من أكثر النّاس ألا وهو التعجيل بالإفطار والتّأخير بالسّحور .

أمّا الإهمال للأمر الأول ألا وهو التعجيل بالإفطار فإنّه يخالف في ظنّ البعض حديث آخر وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :"لاتزال أمّتي بخير ما عجّلوا بصلاة المغرب ".فإذن هنا أمران اثنان بالإستعجال بأمرين اثنين فيبدو للبعض أنّه لايمكن الإستعجال بالأمرين كليهما معًا .الأمر بين الجمع بين التعجيل بالإفطار والتعجيل بصلاة المغرب ، فالأمر سهل جدا وذلك ممّا بيّنه لنا نبيّنا صلوات الله وسلامه عليه فعلاً وعملاً حيث كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يفطر على ثلاث ثمرات ثم يصلي المغرب ثم يعود فيتعشى إن وجد في نفسه حاجة إلى العشاء .

نحن اليوم نقع في مخالفتين اثنتين :

-أولاً :نؤخّر الأذان عن وقته المشروع ، ثم بعد هذا التأخير يأتي تأخير آخر وهو أننا نجلس للطعام إلاّ قليل من الناس الذين يحرصون ويصلون المغرب في المسجد لكن عامة الناس هم أولا يتأخرون حتى يسمعوا الأذان فإذا سمعوا الأذان جلسوا للطعام كأنهم يتغذون أو يتعشون وليسوا هم في إفطار.

الأذان اليوم في أكثر البلاد الإسلامية مع الأسف أقول وليس فقط في الأردن ، لقد عرفتُ ذلك بالتّتبّع في أكثر البلاد الإسلاميّة يُؤذَّن أذان المغرب بعد الوقت والسبب في هذا أننا تركنا تطبيق الأحكام الشرعية وتطبيقها عمليا وتواكلنا على الحسابات الفلكية ، ركنا إلى ما يسمى اليوم بالرُزنامة ..بالتقويم..التقاويم هذه تجري على حسابات فلكية تحسب الأرض أرض مستوية فتعطي حساب لهذه الأرض المستوية ، بينما الأرض خاصة في بلادنا هنا تختلف بين انخفاض بوادي وبين هضبة بين جبل ، فلايصحّ أن يكون التوقيت واحدًا يشمل الساحل ويشمل السهل ويشمل الجبل ..لا......لكلّ أرض وقتها .ولذلك من كان في استطاعته في حيث هو مقيم في بلده أو في قريته أن يرى غروب الشمس بعينه ، فإذا ما غربت ..هذا هو التّعجيل بالإفطار الذي أمرنا به في قوله عليه السلام المذكور آنفا: "لاتزال أمّتي بخير ما عجّلوا الفطر ".لقد حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم على تطبيق هذه السّنة تعليما وتطبيقا .اما تعليما فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه: "إذا أقبل الليل من هاهنا " وأشار إلى الشرق . "وأدبر النهار من هاهنا " وأشار إلى الغرب "وغربت الشّمس فقد أفطر الصّائم " .إش معنى :"فقد أفطر الصّائم "؟..أي فقد دخل في حكم الإفطار وحينئذ يأتي الحكم السّابق الذي حضّ فيه الرسول عليه الصّلاة والسّلام على الإستعجال بالإفطار ، والرسول عليه السّلام كان يطبق هذا حتى وهو راكب مسافر .فقد جاء أيضا في صحيح البخاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أمر أحد أصحابه بأن يهيّء له الإفطار ، فقال "يارسول الله النّهار أمامنا "يعني ضوء الشمس ولو أنها غابت لكن لايزال ضوؤها ظاهر من الناحية الغربية ...ماردّ عليه الرسول عليه السلام بل أكّد له الأمر بأن يُهيّء الإفطار .يقول راوي الحديث :[كنّا نرى النهار أمامنا أي ضوء النهار ضوء الشمس حينما أفطرنا لو أنّ أحدنا ركب ناقته لرأى الشمس ]الشمس غربت من هنا والرسول عليه السلام أمر أحد الصحابة أن يهيّء الإفطار . لماذا؟ للتّعجيل بالخير "لاتزال أمّتي بخير ما عجّلوا الفطر " .المهم أن نلاحظ أن الإفطار المستعجل به شرعا يجب أن يكون على تمرات ثم التعجيل بالصلاة ثم بعد ذلك يجلس الناس ويأكلون كفايتهم .هذا هو الأمر الأول الذي أحببت أن أذكّر به وهو الجمع بين الأمرين الذين أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالإستعجال بهما :الأمر الأول :التعجيل بالإفطار ، والأمر الثاني: التعجيل بصلاة المغرب .

فالإفطار يكون هو على ثمرات كما هو في السّنة وإن لم يتيسر ثمرات فعلى جرعات من ماء ، ثم تُصلى الصلاة جماعة في المسجد .والأمر الآخر الذي أريد التّذكير به وهو ما جاء في الحديث السّابق " وأخّروا السّحور " أي إن المطلوب أيضا عكس الإفطار ، فالإفطار أمرنا عليه السلام بالإستعجال به ، 

أمّا السّحور فينبغي التّأخّر به .والواقع اليوم خلاف ذلك تمامًا حيث أن كثيرًا من الناس يتسحرون قبل طلوع الفجر ربّما بساعة ، هذا مَا ينبغي ، هذا خلاف السّنة القولية والسّنّة العملية .لقد كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتأخرون بالسحور حتى يكاد أحدهم أن يسمع الأذان وهو يأكل يتأخّر في السّحور بل قد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حديث صحيح وفيه بيان يُسر الإسلام الذي يعتبر من قواعد الإسلام التي يفتخر بها المسلمون ولاسيما ما كان منها متعلقة بالصيام حيث أن الله عزوجل ختم الآيات التي ساقها بخصوص الصّيام ، ختمها بقوله عزوجل "يريد الله بكم اليُسر ولايريد بكم العُسر ".فمن اليُسر قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام "إذا سمع أحدكم النّداء والإناء على يده فلايضعه حتى يقضي حاجته منه "إذا سمع أحدكم النّداء والإناء: إناء الطعام سواء كان حليبا ، شرابًا، ماءً ، أي شيء مما يتسحّر به المتسحّر، فسمع الأذان ، فلايقول:الآن حَرُم الطعام ..لا...يحرم الطعام بالأذان لمن كان مكتفيًّا منه ، فلايجوز له أن يزداد شرابا أو فاكهةً وقد قضى وطره من كل ماكان يأكل منه .اما إذا سمع الأذان وهو لمّا ينتهي بعد من أن يأخذ حاجته من طعامه وشرابه ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يبيح له ذلك ، فيقول صراحةً وبلسانٍ عربي مبين :" إذا سمع أحدكم النّداء والإناء على يده فلايضعه حتى يقضي حاجته أو يطلب حاجته منه "والمقصود هنا بالنداء هو النداء الثاني، الأذان الثاني وليس هو الأذان الأول الذي يسمّونه خطأً بأذان الإمساك ، هذا يجب أن نعلم أنه ليس له أصل أن نسمي الأذان الأول :"أذان الإمساك " .الأذان الثاني هو أذان الإمساك وهذا في صريح القرآن لأن الله عزوجل يقول : "فكلوا واشربوا حتّى يتبيّن لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر " .إذن إنما يحرم الطعام في الوقت الذي تحلّ فيه صلاة الفجر لافصل بين الأمرين ، لاإمساك قبل ربع ساعة أو أقل أو أكثر ، بين وقت حلّ صلاة الفجر وبين وقت تحريم الطعام ..أبدًا...لأن الصلاة إنما تجب بطلوع الفجر الصّادق ، والطعام يحرم على الصائم بطلوع الفجر الصّادق ، فليس بين الأمرين فصل إطلاقًا ، لذلك جاء في الحديث المتفق عليه بين البخاري ومسلم من حديث عبدالله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : "لايغرّنّكم أذانُ بلال " لايغرّنّكم أذان بلال أي الأذان الأول "فإنما يؤذّن ليقوم النائم ويتسحر المتسحّر فكلوا واشربوا حتّى يؤذّن ابن أم مكتوم ". ابن أم مكتوم واسمه عَمْر وهو كان ضريرًا وهو الذي نزل في حقّه قوله تبارك وتعالى :" عبس وتولّى أن جاءه الأعمى " إلى آخر الآيات هذا هو كان يؤذن الأذان الثاني ، الأذان الذي يحرم به الطعام ويحلّ به الصلاة صلاة الفجر .كيف كان يؤذّن وهو ضرير ؟ هذا سؤال يريه بطبيعة الحال على الأذان بعض الناس .لقد كان عَمر بن أم مكتوم رضي الله تعالى عنه يصعد على ظهر المسجد ، هو لايرى الفجر لكنه ينتظر أحد المارّة الّذين يمرّون به فإذا رأوا الفجر قد سطع وانتشر في الأفق قالوا له "أصبحتَ أصبحتَ " حينئذٍ يؤذن .أنتم تلاحظون هنا أن أذان عَمر بن أم مكتوم كان بعد أن طلع الفجر ورآه الناس وهم يمشون في الطرقات ، حينئذ إذا قيل له "أصبحتَ أصبحتَ " أذن .فإذن في الأمر سَعَة أن المؤذّن كان يتأخّر في أذانه حتّى يسمع الناس يقولون له "أصبحتَ أصبحتَ " ثمّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال "إذا سمعتم النداء والإناء على يده فلايضعه حتى يقضي حاجته منه "فصدق الله عزوجل حينما قال في أواخر تلك الآيات المتعلقة بالصيام " يريد الله بكم اليُسر ولايريد بكم العُسر ولتكملوا العدّة ولتكبّروا الله على ما هداكم و لعلّكم تشكرون ".ف...إذن ..من الفقه المستنكر والمخالف لهذه السّنّة أن يقول القائل أن الصائم إذا سمع الأذان واللّقمة في فمه فعليه أن يلفظها ..هذا تنطّعٌ وغلوٌ في الدّين ، وربّ العالمين وعظنا وذكّرنا في كتابه وفي سنّة نبيّه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أن لا نُغَالِيَ في ديننا ، فحكى في القرآن الكريم قائلاً "ياأهل الكتاب لاتغلُو في دينكم ولاتقولوا على الله إلاّ الحقّ " وقال لنا رسولنا صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: " إيّاكم والغلوّ في الدّين فإنّما هلك من قبلكم بغلوّهم في دينهم " أو قال عليه السلام "إنما أهلك الذين من قبلكم غلوّهم في دينهم ".فإذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قد بيّن لنا أن في مسألة سحور المتسحّر سَعَةً وفسحةً حتّى قال "إذا سمع أحدكم النّداء والإناء على يده فلايضعه حتى يقضي حاجته منه " فهذه مشاقّان لله والرسول أن يقول الإنسان للذي سمع الأذان واللقمة في فمه ألفظها وارمها أرضًا ، هذا ليس من السّنّة بل هذا خلاف السنة وخلاف أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم الصريح وقد سُئلتُ كثيرًا فلا أدع مجالاً لتوجيه مثل هذا السؤال فأقدّم إليكم سلفًا أن هذا الحديث موجود في أشهر كتب السّنّة التي منها سنن أبي داوود وهو الكتاب الثالث من الكتب الستة المشهورة ، أوّلها :صحيح البخاري ، ثانيها: صحيح مسلم ، ثاثها سنن أبي داوود، هذا الحديث موجود فيه .وكذلك رواه أبو عبدالله الحاكم في مستدركه ، وكذلك أخرجه الإمام إمام السنة أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله في كتابه العظيم المعروف ب"مسند الإمام أحمد " .فهذا الحديث إذن ليس من غرائب الأحاديث بل هو من الأحاديث المشهورة والتي رواها أئمّة السّنّة القُدامى وبالسّند الصّحيح ،وهنا أقول خاتمًا لهذه الكلمة لعلّ أحدكم لديه سؤال فنجيبه عليه إن شاء الله ، أختم هذه الكلمة بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام :"إنّ الله يحبُّ أن تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ كما يحبّ أن تُؤتَى عزائمه " وفي رواية: "كما يكره أن تُؤتَى معصيته "روايتان " إنّ الله يحبُّ أن تُؤْتَى رُخَصُهُ كما يحبّ أن تُؤتَى عزائمه " الرواية الثانية "كما يكره أن تؤتى معاصيه " لذلك فما ينبغي لمسلم أن يتورّع تورّعًا بارزًا ويستنكف عن إطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فيما حضّنا عليه ولخّصنا فيه ، وبهذا القدر كفاية ، والحمدلله ربّ العالمين .



إذا كان لأحدكم سؤال أو استشكال فنرجو الله أن يوفقنا للإجابة عليه ...إن شاء الله....

----------


## لجين الندى

السؤال1:هل الأذانان من السنة ياشيخ؟

الجواب: نعم أظن أن جواب هذا السؤال مضمّنٌ في الحديث السابق :"لايغرّنّكم أذان بلال فإنما يؤذّن ليقوم النائم ويتسحّر المتسحّر فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن ابن أم مكتوم " وكان لايؤذن حتى يقال له "أصبحت أصبحت" .
فهناك أذانان ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل أيام السنة ، والأذان الأول حكمته واضحة جدا في نفس الحديث "ليقوم النّائم ويتسحّر المتسحّر ".
النائم يقوم في كلّ أيام السنة ، يقوم ليتنفّل في آخر الليل يصلي في آخر الليل ، يقوم ليتسحر ليوم الإثنين يوم الخميس ، أيام البيض ، يوم يصوم ويوم يفطر كما هو السنة .
فإذن المسلمون هم بحاجة لهذا الأذان الأول في كل أيام السنة ، والعادة في بعض البلاد أنّهم لايؤذّنون هذا الأذان الأول إلاّ في رمضان، هذا في الواقع قصر لهذه السنة الواسعة التي شملت السنة كلّها ، فينبغي على المؤذّنين أن يؤذّنوا في كلّ أيّام السنة لصلاة الفجر أذانين ، بين الأذان الأوّل والأذان الآخر نحو 10دقائق أو ربع ساعة ، هكذا جاء ما يفيد في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة .
فإذن هما أذانان ليس في رمضان فقط بل في كل أيام السنة .



السؤال 2:شيخنا، شيء يتعلق بنفس سؤال أخينا الله يبارك فيه وهو إنُّو التثويب الآن :الصلاة خير من النوم " يقولونها في الأذان الثاني ، فنريد معرفة السنة في هذا لتتمّ الفائدة .

الشيخ: هذا سؤال طيّب ، جاء في سنن النّسائي وصحيح ابن خزيمة وغيرهما من كتب السّنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله سلم علّم أحد أصحابه وهو المعروف بأبي محذورة ، علّم الأذان وهو الأذان المعروف اليوم لكن برفع الزوائد مقدَّمًا أو مؤخّرًا ، الأذان الشرعي يبدأ بالتكبير وينتهي بالتهليل :لاإله إلاّ الله ، آخر الأذان .
علّمه عليه السلام هكذا ولكنه قال :"فإذا أذّنت الأذان الأوّل فقل بعد :حيّ على الصلاة حيّ على الفلاح :"الصلاة خيرٌ من النّوم الصلاة خيرٌ من النوم " 
هذا الذي يُسمّى في لغة الشرع ب:"التثويب " أي كلمة "الصلاة خيرٌ من النوم " محلّه الأذان الأوّل وليس الأذان الثاني ، ذلك لأنّ الأذان الأول عرفتم من الحديث السابق :لماذا شُرع الأذان الأوّل : ليستيقظ النّائم ويتسحّر المتسحّر ، فإذا وُضع هذا التثويب في الأذان الثاني ذهبت فائدته ، لأنّ الناس في الأذان الثاني يكونون أيقاظًا ولايكونون نيامًا ، ولهذا فالسّنّة نقلاً وعقلاً مطابقة للأذان الأول وليس للأذان الثاني .
ولذلك فمن كان في قدرته أن يحيي هذه السّنّة ، سيُكتب له أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة دون أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح .



سؤال3: في نفس السؤال في نفس المنظور :إذا لم يستيقظ المؤذن في الأذان الأول فهل له أن يثوّب في الأذان الثاني ؟

الجواب:ليس له ذلك لأنّه يوهم الناس أنّ الوقت لم ينتهِ بعد .

الحقيقة أن شرعية الأذانين فيها حكمةٌ بالغة وهناك حكمة أخرى وهي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان وظف لكلّ أذانٍ مؤذّنًا ، والحكمة في ذلك أن يعرف السامعون للأذان ، الأذان الأول من الأذان الثاني من صوت المؤذن [تمييزالأصوات لمعرفة الأذان الأول من الثاني ]، هذا أيضًا من السنة التي ينبغي إحياؤها .
أما الجواب عما سألت فيجب أن تبقى السنة في مكانها. 
فمكان "الصلاة خيرٌ من النوم " إنّما هو الأذان الأول .

----------


## لجين الندى

سؤال4: في نفس الموضوع:

الأذان الموحد الآن في كثير من المساجد والزيادة عليه ، والزيادة على الأذان ، ما حكم هذا ؟


الجواب: الزيادة على الأذان فقد سبق عليه الكلام آنفا ، قلنا أن الأذان النبوي إنما هو يبدأ ب: الله أكبر الله أكبر وينتهي ب: لاإله إلاّ الله ، وتعجبني كلمة في بعض البلاد العربية............يق  ول العامّة:"الزائد أخُ الناقص " وهذا صحيح ، هذا الكلام مأخوذ من السّنّة ، يقول عليه السلام :" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو ردّ " والأحاديث تعرفونها والحمدلله وهي كثيرة في هذا المعنى ، فكما لايجوز للمسلم أن يصلي المغرب أربعًا كذلك لايجوز له أن يصلي المغرب ركعتين ، لماذا؟ الزائد أخُ الناقص ، كما لايجوز الزيادة في الدين كذلك لايجوز النقصان منه ، أو لعله العكس أن يُقال الصواب أكثر ، كما لايجوز النقص من الدين لايجوز الزيادة فيه .


ومن الغريب الذي سهى عنه جماهير الناس أنهم جميعًا يتفقون على استنكار النقص من العبادة ، ماأحد يرى أنه يجوز أن نصلي المغرب ركعتين كما يصلي الفجر لكن كثير من الناس يرون الزيادة على ما جاء به الرسول عليه الصلاةو والسلام من العبادات والطاعات كما نحن الآن بالنسبة للأذان ، أذان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي علّمه أبا محذورة كما ذكرنا آنفا وعليه كان بلال الحبشي وكلّ المؤذنين على كل العصور والدّهور، كانوا يبدأون ب: الله أكبر الله أكبر وينتهون ب: لاإله إلاّ الله .


فماالذي صيّغ الزيادة مقدّما أو مؤخرا ؟ يستعملون عقولهم ، وليتها كانت عقولاً مثقّفة بثقافة إسلامية صحيحة .

يقول قائلهم ، إذا قيل له مثلا: ياأخي ، السنة أن تقف في أذانك عند : لاإله إلاّ الله ، ولاتزيد ، يقول لك :ياأخي شُو فيها ...شو فيها؟

هذا الذي يقول هذه الكلمة لم يفكر في معنى من معاني آيات وأحاديث صحيحة .


الآية الكريمة التي تقول:" اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممتُ عليكم نعمتي ورضيتُ لكم الإسلام دينا " .
أتممت : انتهى ، بعد التمام مافيه إلاّ النقصان ، فكيف يقول هذا المسلم : شُو فيها ياأخي إذا أنا زدت مثلا بالصلاة على الرسول عليه السلام بعد أذاني ؟


يا أخي ...تأمّل ..وتفكّر ..فيها نسبة الخيانة لنبيّك عليه السلام ، لو أنك اعتقدت كفرت وخرجت عن الإسلام ، لأنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد خوطب بنصّ القرآن ونفّذ ما أُمر به بهذا النصّ ألا وهو قوله عزوجل :" ياأيّها الرسول بلّغ ماأنزل إليك من ربّك وإن لم تفعل فما بلّغت رسالته والله يعصمك من النّاس " .

وما أحلى حديث السيدة عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها حين قالت في حديثٍ لها [ لابأس من ذكره بتمامه فيما فيه من فائدة وربّما يكون بعض الناس ممّن يتبنّون شيئًا خلاف ما نصّ هذا الحديث عليه ].

جاء في صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم بسند صحيح عن مسروق من كبار التّابعين رجل فاضل يُسمّى ب"مسروق " جاء إلى السيدة عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها ، فقال لها: ياأمّ المؤمنين هل رأى محمّدٌ ربَّه ؟ قالت: لقد قَفَّ شعري ممّا قلت ، قال : ياأم المؤمنين إرحميني ولاتعجلي عليّ ، أليس يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في القرآن الكريم " ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى " قالت: أنا أعلم الناس بذلك ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول:"رأيتُ جبريل في صورته التي خُلق فيها مرّتين وله ستُّ مائة جناح وقد سدّ الأُفق "



إذن السيدة عائشة تفسّر لمسروق الآية التي سألها عنها متوهّمًا أن الآية تعني أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم رأى ربَّه فقالت له :لا ..انا أعلم الناس بذلك، سألتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه الآية ، فقال :" رأيتُ جبريل في صورته التي خُلق فيها مرّتين وله ستُّ مائة جناح وقد سدّ الأُفق " ثمّ تابعت السيدة عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها كلامها فقالت :"ثلاثٌ من حدّثكمهنّ فقد أعظم على الله الفِرية : من حدّثكم بأنّ محمدًّا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم رأى ربَّه فقد أعظم على الله الفرية اقرأوا قوله تبارك وتعالى:"وما كان لبشرٍ أن يكلّمه الله إلاّ وحيًا أو من وراء حجاب "

فإذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حين عُرج به إلى السموات العُلى مارأى ربّه لأن الله حينما فرض عليه ما فرض من الصلوات الخمس وكلّمه بذلك إنّما كلّمه من وراء حجاب ، وهذا من معاني الآية المذكورة :
"وما كان لبشرٍ أن يكلّمه الله إلاّ وحيًا" [بواسطة جبريل عليه السلام] " أو من وراء حجاب " أو يرسل رسولاً إلى البشر ، فاستشهدت السيدة عائشة على أنه لايمكن لبشر أن يرى ربّه في الدنيا .

"من حدّثكم أنّ محمدًّا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم رأى ربّه فقد أعظم على الله الفرية " ثمّ تلت الآية :"وما كان لبشرٍ أن يكلّمه الله إلاّ وحيًا أو من وراء حجاب ".

ثمّ قالت:" ومن حدّثكم أنّ محمّدًا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يعلم الغيب فقد أعظم على الله الفرية " ثم تلت قوله تعالى :" قُل لايعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلاّ الله " ثمّ قالت (وهنا الشاهد )"ومن حدّثكم أن محمّدًا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كتم شيئًا أُمِرَ بتبليغه " (انتبهوا هنا الشاهد) " ومن حدّثكم أن محمّدًا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كتم شيئًا أُمِرَ بتبليغه فقد أغظم على الله الفِرية "ثمّ تلت قوله تعالى:" ياأيّها الرّسول بلّغ ماأنزل إليك من ربّك وإن لم تفعل فما بلّغت رسالته والله يعصمك من النّاس " ثم قالت: "لو كان محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم كاتمًا شيئًا أُمِرَ بتبليغه لكتم قول الله عزوجل :" وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه أمسك عليك زوجك واتّقِ الله وتُخفي في نفيك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله أحقّ أن تخشاه " لو كان الرسول يكتم شيء قد يكتم هذه المعاتبة من ربّه له لكنّه تنفيذًا منه للآية السابقة :" ياأيّها الرّسول بلّغ ماأنزل إليك من ربّك وإن لم تفعل فما بلّغت رسالته والله يعصمك من النّاس " .


إذن قد بلّغ الرسول عليه السلام الإسلام كلّه بحذافره لم يُبقِ ولو حرفًا واحدًا لأحد حتى يستدرك عليه .
فإذا كان الرسول علّم المؤذنين في زمانه أن الأذان يبدأ ب: الله أكبر الله أكبر وينتهي ب: لاإله إلاّ الله ، إذن صحّ قولُ من قال : الزائد أخُ الناقص ، فلايجوز الزيادة في الدين إطلاقًا لأنّ الدّين قد كَمُل وما أحسن كلمة عبدالله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما حينما قال مفسّرًا للحديث المعروف :"كلّ بدعة ضلالة ".

الحديث هكذا :"كلّ بدعة ضلالة وكلّ ضلالة في النّار " أما ابن عمر فأضاف إلى هذه الجملة جملة يمكن أن نعتبرها جملة تفسيرية فقال :"كلّ بدعة ضلالة وإن رآها الناس حسنة ".


وهذا هو الواقع اليوم كما قلت آنفًا إذا قلت :لاتفعل هكذا ، بيقول لك :شو فيها ...ياأخي فيها أنك تستدرك على نبيّك ....ما بيكفّي هذا؟ يكفي هذا وبعضه يكفي ضلالاً وبُعْدًا عن السّنّة ، فنسأل الله عزوجل أن يحيينا على السنة وأن يتوفّانا عليها جميعًا إن شاء الله تبارك وتعالى .

----------


## لجين الندى

سؤال5 : طرحه أحد الحاضرين على الشيخ رحمه الله يستفسر عن إفطار فئة من المسلمين قبل الأذان وفئة أخرى عند الأذان ، ماحكم ذلك؟ .

واستطرد آخر قائلاً(باختصار كلامه) :انت حكيتنا عن أذان السحور ثم عقّب الشيخ بقوله: تكلمنا عن أذان المغرب وتكلمنا عن الإستعجال بالإفطار والإستعجال بالصلاة وروينا قوله عليه السلام "لاتزال أمّتي بخير ما عجّلوا الفطر " وذكرنا أنّ الرسول عليه السلام في السفر قال لأحد الصحابى :حضّر لنا الفطور قال :يارسول الله أمامك نهار قال له :حضّر وقال هذا الصحابي :لو أنّ أحدنا ركب ناقته لرأى الشمس أي :إن الإفطار كان فور غياب الشمس، وذكرت أيضًا حديثا يجب أن نحفظه كما نحفظ الفاتحة ألا وهو قول عليه الصلاة والسلام:" إذا أقبل اللّيل من هاهنا وأدبر النهار من هاهنا وغربت الشمس فقد أفطر الصائم " فورًا يجب الإفطار ما بقى انتظار .



سؤال6:بيكون واحد مع مجموعة وهالمجموعة كلها رفضت أن تفطر يحق له أن يفطر هو ؟ وشو عرفُه أنه أقبل الليل ..والنهار أدبر.....

جواب الشيخ: بارك الله فيك ، ذكرنا آنفًا قوله عليه السلام :" من سنّ في الإسلام سنّة حسنة " هذا الرجل الذي يعرف أن الوقت قد حلّ يعني وقت الإفطار حلّ ويضيف إلى ذلك أنه يعلم أن السنّة التعجيل بالإفطار فإذا أخذا الكأس وشرب وأخذ التمر وأكلها أمام هؤلاء الناس ، هل يكون سنّ سنّة حسنة أم سيّئة ؟

السائل: حسنة طبعًا....

الشيخ :بارك الله فيك 

السائل: هم أيضا بيقولوا لك أن سنتنا حسنة ، الشيخ:لا

ثم السائل يكمل بقوله ما قد تقوله الجماعة: " لما نستنَّى الأذان حتى يؤذن ، احنا كمان سنّتنا حسنة "

الشيخ : إذا كان الأذان يؤذن في الوقت فلايجوز لأحد أن يأكل قبل الأذان لكن نحن كلامنا أن الأذان اليوم [وأظن سمعت هذا الكلام ] يؤذن اليوم بعد غروب الشمس ب10دقائق .

السائل: هو احنا نتكلم عن أذان اليوم ...

الشيخ : إذن لايكون سنة اللي بيستنّى الأذان يكون خالف السنة 

السائل : بارك الله فيك

----------


## لجين الندى

السؤال7:الفجر الطالع الفجر الصادق لما يؤذن الفجر مابيكون طالع يعني أطلع مع الأذان والدنيا تكون لازالت ليل .

فهل يجوز أن آكل وأنا طالع على الدوام ؟

الشيخ :كُل ..وهذا هو تأخير السحور..

السائل: وانا طالع وهو قاعد يؤذن ...ويعيد نفس الكلام أن الوقت لازال ليلاً...ويعيد الشيخ الجواب :كُلْ ...وهذا هو السنة..بارك الله فيك

ثم يقول الشيخ: لكن احنا بِدْنَا ناس يراقْبُوا الفجر ثم السائل يقول لكن أنا بَطلَّع على الشرق ماأرى الفجر 

الشيخ : الله أكبر الله أكبر...



سؤال8: مارأيكم فيمن يسبّ الدّين في رمضان؟


الشيخ: ماهناك فرق بين رمضان أو في غير رمضان اللي يسبّ الدّين فهو إما كافر أو فاسق وأحلاهما مرّ .

لافرق بين رمضان وغير رمضان الذي يسبّ الدّين أو يسبّ النّبي الكريم أو ربّ العالمين فهو بين أحد الأمرين فهو إما كافر مرتدّ عن دينه ويجب على زوجته أن تفارقه وإمّا فاسق فاجر وأحلاهما مرٌّ .



انتهى الشريط، بحمد الله. 

والسّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## لجين الندى

..............................  .

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ لجين وفي أختنا الفاضلة وجزاكم جميعا كل خير.

----------


## لجين الندى

وبارك الله فيكِ مروة .. وجزاكِ خيراً.. ويسر أمرك..

----------

